# 15' Jon MOD MT style.



## hyzerbomber (Jun 13, 2010)

Been surfing the site for some time now. Thanks for all the inspiration to take the plunge. As always thoughts suggestions are welcome. Looking to keeper pretty light and go electric only, maybe front and back? or dual off the transom? we have mostly small lakes and some slow stretches of the Missouri that I will be running this on. As is ends up, it will be a couple of weeks before I will have the boat so I thought it would be a good time to ask a couple questions. Will be used for fishing, camping and (yes, I know some pleasure cursing too.

15' long, 5' wide, 20" deep, rated for 25hp.
Not sure on the make or model. Love the open floor!!


----------



## countryboy210 (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW, Neat Starting Point With A Great Looking TinBoat.

Will Be Watching This Project For Sure.


----------



## hyzerbomber (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the boat ID neveraseven!!
Fisher Marine Netter 14' Prob 79 or close.

Can not wait to get started. Doing this on a shoe-string, excited to see how it turns out!!

Any other success in flooring other than carpet? Pros-Cons on other laminate style flooring?
Will be doing a 2x2 frame with treated ply for the decks in for-n-aft, just not crazy about the carpet.... am I crazy not to go that direction?


----------



## Sader762 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do not use treated plywood. It reacts poorly with aluminum.


Use regular plywood instead and use a water sealer and put on several good coats.


----------



## hyzerbomber (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you!!!
had not stumbled upon that one yet. That just extended the shoe-string a little longer


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jun 14, 2010)

hyzerbomber said:


> Thanks for the boat ID neveraseven!!
> Fisher Marine Netter 14' Prob 79 or close.
> 
> Can not wait to get started. Doing this on a shoe-string, excited to see how it turns out!!
> ...


id probably stay away from laminating the floors my dad owns a countertop buisness and i know from experience that the glue from the laminate will melt in sunlight and the laminate will eventually come off but it will probably last u 4 or 5 years before it does that also laminate does add a little weight but not very much that you would have to worry about it


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sader762 said:


> Do not use treated plywood. It reacts poorly with aluminum.
> 
> 
> Use regular plywood instead and use a water sealer and put on several good coats.




^^^^^


----------



## hyzerbomber (Jun 14, 2010)

Understood on the laminate. Thanks for the insight. I will dig through the countless posts about instal and product and get some ideas line up. Would love to have had an old wooden deck feel for the inside call me crazy but just wanted to try something different. That's the great thing about this site, there are a lot of trial and error. Like the trial but want to avoid any costly errors.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 14, 2010)

You can use the regular 2x2 strips you find in the hardware stores for supports... just paint them with a couple of coats of deck stain or deck paint - there isn't enough copper in them to react much with the wood - especially if you seal them.

here's something else to look at as far as flooring - hydroturf... these are the B stock, but if you find an imperfection in them, good luck because I couldn't find any in mine - https://hydroturf.com/products/Closeouts_and_Specials/Sheets_of_Hydro-Turf


----------



## tccanoe (Jun 14, 2010)

What a cool find. You can go nuts with this thing. Is the hull rivet or weld? I like the way people are making their supports with angle alumin and pop rivets. Seems like it would save a ton of weight and no long term rot problems to worry about. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## hyzerbomber (Jun 14, 2010)

tccanoe said:


> What a cool find. You can go nuts with this thing. Is the hull rivet or weld? I like the way people are making their supports with angle alumin and pop rivets. Seems like it would save a ton of weight and no long term rot problems to worry about. Good luck and keep us posted.



Hull is riveted. Looking to get them re-bucked (?), heard it mentioned in other posts. Have an email out to a co-workers husband that has helped me out in other custom aluminum projects in the alpine realm to see if he has the tool(s) or can point me in the right direction to rent.

I'm not a stranger to the rivet, growing up in the HVAC world, just thought the $ might be out of range. If it's just the supports that might be another story. May have to put that back on the consideration table. Have plenty of wood working tools, not much in the way of metal/alum/tin.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 14, 2010)

That is a great looking Tin, you can do it on a budget easy, I got everything except the carpet or wood on Craiglist, I just do with less till I can afford more, like nice seats.... be on sale in a couyple of month etc, good luck.


----------



## hyzerbomber (Jun 14, 2010)

Froggy said:


> That is a great looking Tin, you can do it on a budget easy, I got everything except the carpet or wood on Craiglist, I just do with less till I can afford more, like nice seats.... be on sale in a couyple of month etc, good luck.



I like your style, trying to do the same. The "boss" has an eagle eye on this one. Between craigslist and random parts in the man-Cave I should be fairly set.


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 7, 2011)

Quick warning before you do the wood like i did their $1.38 a piece at lows and ar ein boundles of six it cost me just for the flor and walls a hundred bucks not as cheap as i wanted to go but it looks great.then stain and water proof total bou 150


----------



## hyzerbomber (Apr 7, 2011)

Mr. Green- Thanks for the heads up on the $$. From what I have gathered in some other builds here on this site, flooring build outs are not cheap and around the 100-150 range seems fair for a sweet surface. I have been thinking of bolting 1x1 strips on both sides of the ribs then using normal deck screws to mount. Thinking that if I break a board I can replace it pretty easy. I was told about this stuff (https://www.valhalco.com/) might give it a try unless there are any issues with alum reaction.

A buddy carpenter can plane boards down to 5/8" thick and plan to run with 6" wide planks so I only need a handful of 12'-ers to do the floor. Do not think I will do the sides, but yours are looking pretty darn sweet!!


----------



## Mr.Green (Apr 8, 2011)

The one by ones sound like a good idea i was just thinking on my build to keep everything suported on the ribs so no stress what so ever on the bottom of the boat at all. not sure if that would even matter but that was my idea. Make sure if you go with the decking screws you get the good ones that are coated so they dont rust. but im sure you already thought of that. hearind your idea i may do a little change up myself. thanks


----------

